# Any control line flyers here?



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

I know this is r/c, but interested if any of you guys dabble in c/l also.

Tony


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have flown C/L. I had a few cheap ones back in the day. The ones I had were the ones you get at Toys R' Us, all plastic with a Cox .049 Tee Dee engines. I did have a really nice one, it was probably still in the cheap class, but it was old and very nicely detailed. I think it was a Cox Yukon Flyer, or maybe Yukon Express, Yukon something anyway, Piper Cub style. These planes were my first venture into nitro engines, I was about 8 years old when I got my first one at a antique/junk shop in my home town. Got the cox starter kit from the toy store, and me and my dad got it started up in the kitchen for the first time LOL. I remember thinking it was the coolest thing I have ever seen. I couldn't believe how loud it was. My dad wouldn't let me start them at first, because they had the spring starters and he was afraid I would have chopped my fingers off. Good thing, because I probably would have! 

LOL, I just remembered when I first got it we couldn't figure out how to get the fuel in it, it was an older one with the tank attached to the back of the motor, kind of like a bel-housing on a car motor, and it had some old syrupy fuel in the box it came in. We tried taking the needle off and pouring the fule down a tiny little funnel into the engine LOL. Then when we got the starter kit I was like, what is this little tube for? Also, when I first got it the bell-crank and strings weren't all together, and the rod that goes to the aileron was missing. At 8 years old it took me a while, but I managed to figure that out and get it working by myself. My dad said at the time he didn't know how to fix it, but looking back I wonder if he just told me that so I would have to figure it out on my own. 

Wow, I haven't thought about that in years. Thanks for bringing it up Tony! Good memories! I might actually look into getting back int that, if nothing else it's a cheap way to go flying.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Justinspeed,

Be careful when thinking it's a cheap way to go flying, my boys and myself have taken a break due to hunting, fishing, and baseball, but now that two of them are driving I may have some "free time" LOL! and have decided to bail off into it again. You can easily drop $200 - $300 on an average stunt plane. Control line is making a pretty strong comeback and there are a lot of kits available today. 
Check out www.brodak.com they have a decent selection, even some arf models if you're not into building.

Tony


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah man I remember those days.I got my first one when I was about 10(1970). It was a lot of fun. I had some of those Cox RTR ones and built a couple from kits. I use to fly them at Melrose park on Canino Rd. Might look into one for my boy to start out with.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hummm?*

Now that is not a hint that I am interested, but a humm that I just picked up some c/l parts from an estate that are from like 15 years plus or minus. If interested let me know.


----------



## brokemotor (Jul 7, 2005)

I think it was a voodoo ? With super tiger 40 and fox 35 ? in combat. Long time ago. Rat racers, five guys run a 30 lap heat with one pit stop. Used baby pacifiers for pressurized fuel blatters,with spring loaded fuel cut off.
My uncle flew against Riley Wooten in Dallas and again at Jetro International here in houston when it was no more than a field and woods. That must of been around 1958 ? Love to get my hand on u control again!


----------



## dwc1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I flew competition c/l combat up to 2001. I've been pylon racing since, but still like to fly c/l occassionaly. My father still competes and will be trying out for the us combat team again this year. Where are you located?? There is a bunch that flys every sunday afternoon at Scobie field. That has been going on for years since they ran us out of Melrose when soccer took it over. Recently, Dad has been flying some stunt stuff in Angleton.

Big max, What do you have C/L wise. I might be interested for collector type items

BTW Brokemotor, Riley is still around. He comes to combat meets all the time to help out the Mears guys. My grandfather and him were top competitors in those days...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

This is another area I am going to have to learn about for my students. I flew or tried many a moons ago to fly, needles to say the planes did not last long.

While at the Technology Student's Association State contest I checked out the planes one group was flying.

They were Homemade and pretty simple, but I did not get a picture of them.
They were made of Balsa and the fuselage was a profile. The wing was just a flat piece of 3/16 to1/4" thick piece of Balsa as well as the stabilizer. The motor was positioned on it faciing at a slight angle to the right. The engines were .049's I think.

If anyone is familar, I could use some input on building a couple similar to this.


----------



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

If anyone has any cox items to sell, please let me know. I still
love to fly C/L. What else is a 50 year old kid supposed to do?!
Thanks, Rick


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

I used to fly C/L Beginner Stunt pattern ,in competion's year's ago, (88-92). Never was any good though,had a lot of plane's and other related equipment, but sold it all ,out at Scobie, after my last tourniment . Sure wish I had it all back now !


----------

